# updated pics of charlie baby he found his stand today



## pep4uk (Aug 30, 2011)

well charlie baby found his stand today lol landed on it twice and was looking out the window.
charlie and i was sitting on the couch then he goes under my hand and kinda lies down,and i was rubbing his head and ear bits next thing both of us fell
asleep on the settee lol,
what makes it worse was we done it twice 




























xx


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

He looks so excited  Very good looking bird


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Hes a hansome little cockatiel!


----------



## Em&Me (Jul 31, 2011)

Aww Me and Emily often take naps like that too  he sounds like such a sweetheart ^-^


----------



## lovelyolivia (Jun 3, 2011)

He's a real "sweetheart"! Congratulations!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He is gorgeous


----------



## pep4uk (Aug 30, 2011)

Ty every one he seems to be ok,just wish he would eat more,
He is getting 2feeds a day, but he doesnt seem to eat his seed,and if he does take any ,it is just a nibble,any advice would be great as im first time mum to tiels, he will be 8weeks tomm (monday).
Hoping someone can give me advice please, ty xx


----------



## Rossco! (Jul 17, 2011)

Perhaps still a little young! When you say he is getting 2 feeds a day do you mean hand feeds?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I had seed and veg out for my babies and they would nibble at it and they always kept going to them


----------



## pep4uk (Aug 30, 2011)

Ty iperry will try some veg etc aswell tomm,
Yes rossco 2 hand feeds


----------



## Rossco! (Jul 17, 2011)

pep4uk said:


> Ty iperry will try some veg etc aswell tomm,
> Yes rossco 2 hand feeds


Then the seller has sold you the bird ilegally!!! You should never buy an un-weaned chick. It can cause future problems and its against the law here in the UK. The breeder should be banned from selling babies. 

My advice to you is to take the baby back to the breeder untill it is weaned and READY to go to a new home.


----------



## Rossco! (Jul 17, 2011)

Do you even have any experience in hand rearing? Do you know the correct consitancy and temperature to feed to your Tiel?? Are you using the same formula that the breeder was using???


----------



## pep4uk (Aug 30, 2011)

He is eating some seed but not enough i would say,
He is happy and chirpy,
And u know i know about hand feeding i brought my grey up,
And yes its same hand feeding food and mixed exactly like his aswell


----------



## Rossco! (Jul 17, 2011)

pep4uk said:


> He is eating some seed but not enough i would say,
> He is happy and chirpy,
> And u know i know about hand feeding i brought my grey up,
> And yes its same hand feeding food and mixed exactly like his aswell


Oh ye I forgot about your Grey. Look at the trouble you had with him. Probably due to the fact you bought him as an un-weaned chick too TBH. 

Its still illegal at the end of the day and you should never have agreed to buy him. I told you all about that. The seller should be reported.


----------



## Rossco! (Jul 17, 2011)

There is a strongly held belief that says that hand raising and weaning a baby parrot will insure that it bonds to the hand feeder and will make a wonderful, loving, tame pet for life. As this is the only possible reason I can understand for a person wanting to buy an unweaned chick, I'd like to point out the falsehood of this myth. A baby parrot is raised for a certain amount of months by its parents in the wild. During this time it is fed and taught to eat, drink and socialize properly. When the rearing is complete, the juvenile parrot will branch out on its own, searching for other juveniles to socialize with and eventually for a mate. The bird leaves its parents and bonds strongly with another bird. The new relationship does not leave any room for the parents. When you hand feed a parrot, you are its parent. When it reaches maturity, more likely than not, it will choose another person in the household to bond with because its instincts tell it that's what it should do. So clearly, if you want a parrot to bond with you, you should not be its hand feeder. The idea that hand feeding a baby parrot will create a strong bond between the feeder and the parrot is false. It is much better to allow a good breeder to hand feed and wean your baby correctly. This insures a healthy, happy baby who will be free to bond with you. Let the breeder be the person the baby abandons when it is ready to move on!


----------



## pep4uk (Aug 30, 2011)

Rossco what are u going on about i hand reared my grey a good few years back, which u know as we told u,
Anyway dont like your attitude and comments to me,this has been going on for what now over a week,not on this forum but in emails to me. I still have the emails and did ask you not to contact me again cause i will take the matter further,and u stopped.
I dont mind u coming on here and giving advice but dont start digging at me again on here,


----------



## Rossco! (Jul 17, 2011)

pep4uk said:


> Rossco what are u going on about i hand reared my grey a good few years back, which u know as we told u,
> Anyway dont like your attitude and comments to me,this has been going on for what now over a week,not on this forum but in emails to me. I still have the emails and did ask you not to contact me again cause i will take the matter further,and u stopped.
> I dont mind u coming on here and giving advice but dont start digging at me again on here,


If you read my posts you will see im not "digging" at you but the breeder you bought your bird from!


----------



## pep4uk (Aug 30, 2011)

No u said bout my grey u prob bought another baby not weaned,and prob i had with him,
We had no problems with our grey which must be at least 10 yrs back if not a bit longer,
U prob are getting to breeder but at me aswell,
Anyway i have read what you have said,and will keep it in mind.


----------



## Rossco! (Jul 17, 2011)

pep4uk said:


> No u said bout my grey u prob bought another baby not weaned,and prob i had with him,
> We had no problems with our grey which must be at least 10 yrs back if not a bit longer,
> U prob are getting to breeder but at me aswell,
> Anyway i have read what you have said,and will keep it in mind.


You told me you had problems with him hissing at anyone who came in or near you, even your husband. You also told me your Grey was 13 weeks old when you got him and your pal took him on for you due to your health problems just very recently and that the bird was only a few months old. I also read all about it on the Problem Parrot Forum from the 22 of Aug 2011?????

Anyway, like I said, im not popping at you but the breeder. Its disgusting IMO (which im entitled to) and its also illegal.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I totally agree breeders should never sell an un-weaned baby as anything could happen


----------



## pep4uk (Aug 30, 2011)

Rite lets sort this out, i hand reared my grey back in nov 2000,then i found out i have copd and other illnesses,the grey we had recently has never been hand fed by us ,yes he hated anyone coming near me if he was in his cage,but if out cage he didnt bother bout anyone,
But the copd has got worse,and was advised to part with my grey,he went to my friends.what ever all this has to do with a cockatiel forum,
Anyway yes u are allowed to give opintion im not saying anything diff to that,
But leave things out that have nothing to do with this at all.
I wrote in for advice on charlie,


----------



## pep4uk (Aug 30, 2011)

Ty iperry if u can give any advice would be great,on maybe how can get him to eat more seed etc as i said he is 8 weeks tomm, ty


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

My babies liked emp food which i had put some on a plate with seed and veg and some of them had that rather then asking mom and dad (lucky and cookie)
I had them out all day on my big coffee table from when they opened their eyes and gave them cuddles lol they copied from mom and dad eating from the plate.
They was picking at it first but they always went to the food so i made sure food was always there for them


----------



## pep4uk (Aug 30, 2011)

I have that for him too but wont go near it,i have some on bottom of cage,along with seed aswell,
He makes his noise that he wants feeding,
On friday he done well and was eating a good bit of seed,
But yesterday and today not as much would say nibbled only,
He is 8 weeks tomm,he seems happy and chirpy enough,its just the eating that is getting to me
a bit he gets fed morning and night
,will go read the post u gave me ty again xx


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

That noise used to drive me nuts especially from moose as he used to chase cookie all over  just keep offering him the foods


----------



## pep4uk (Aug 30, 2011)

Yep will do lol ur right the noise from such a wee thing lol,x


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

he is just so cute!  i love the sleepy cuddle sessions 
nibbler was 9 weeks old when i got him and he wasnt keen on seed. i fed him weetabix with a little warm water, then once he got fed up with that i moved him on to bran flakes. then i hand fed him a few seeds, then i offered him the bowl of seed. long description lol! 
im sure he will learn  it looks like you have a strong bond already!


----------



## pep4uk (Aug 30, 2011)

*hiya*

Ty hun did u just put it into a bowl with warm water ? I will send u a mess tomm if thats ok.xx


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

sometimes breeders sell the bird weaned, then once settled in their new home, they have a set back and go back to formula. i know this because nibbler acted like that for a day after i got him. every vet told me it can happen for different periods of time and to come down to learn how to feed him if the problem persisted. thankfully it only lasted a day. but if you had no problems with your other tiel i dont doubt your abilities to raise him at all. try my advice and let me know how it goes


----------



## Rossco! (Jul 17, 2011)

pep4uk said:


> Rite lets sort this out, i hand reared my grey back in nov 2000,then i found out i have copd and other illnesses,the grey we had recently has never been hand fed by us ,yes he hated anyone coming near me if he was in his cage,but if out cage he didnt bother bout anyone,
> But the copd has got worse,and was advised to part with my grey,he went to my friends.what ever all this has to do with a cockatiel forum,
> Anyway yes u are allowed to give opintion im not saying anything diff to that,
> But leave things out that have nothing to do with this at all.
> I wrote in for advice on charlie,


Erm......you were the one who brought up your Grey, not me!


----------



## pep4uk (Aug 30, 2011)

*baby*

yes i mentioned grey regarding the hand feeding 
you made the comments after that,
anyway rossco im not going on like this 
so if u want to give any advice i dont mind at all but leave everything else out that doesnt relate to cockatiels.


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

That's one pretty bird, he looks so proud !


----------



## pep4uk (Aug 30, 2011)

ty storm x


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Awwwwww, Charlie is the CUTEST!!! Sooooo sweet!  Esp. in the first and second photo! What a sweetie. If you weren't so far away from me I'd totally kidnap him.


----------



## pep4uk (Aug 30, 2011)

lol ty annie he is getting there slow but sure
eats only if he wants too would prefer the hand feeding ,he still gets 2 but im cutting it down cause he can eat when he wants too,lol
xx


----------

